# Which Laptop should i buy.........



## honinder (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi guys.........

Friends i am planning to buy a laptop next week.... so guys which laptop will be good for me,,,,,,,, my budget is upto 45 K...

i hav shortlisted these 4 models if anyone already used these models then they can tell how they r in performance, stability, in which year they bought it....... how is it now.. did they face any problem.,,,,,,,

*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/features.aspx/featured_notebook7?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs

*www.in.lge.com/Product/Products-Details.aspx?cat=68&pid=6518&subcat=Notebook 

*www.in.lge.com/Product/Products-Details.aspx?cat=68&pid=6638&subcat=Notebook

*www.in.lge.com/Product/Products-Details.aspx?cat=68&pid=6637&subcat=Notebook


----------



## sourav237 (Nov 3, 2008)

my choice is inspiron1525


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 3, 2008)

sourav237 said:
			
		

> my choice is inspiron1525


_His_ choice should be Inspiron 1525. 
Anyways +1..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, if there is jus a comparison b/w DELL and LG, then go for DELL always.. no wuestions asked further..  (well, i mean u can ask if u want to)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 3, 2008)

I think Dell 1525 looks MUCH better going by cost to performance ratio.
With 45K, you can even *try* to sneak in a Dell Studio 15, but don't get it unless you want the HD3450 GPU for HD videos, 800x600 mid crysis (this resolution would actually look GOOD on a 15" lappy display) and such stuff.

PS: *dellstoreroa01.sg.dell.com/public/cart/configurator.jsp?prd_id=43160&sr_no=1

Hmm... Its become cheaper. 45K for model WITH 320GB HDD and HD3450. Looks great


----------

